
Mark Zuckerberg liked HackerNews on Facebook - waqasaday
https://twitter.com/sidraqasim/status/351978663769690112
======
_delirium
And now we have a HackerNews post about a Twitter post about a Facebook Like
about HackerNews.

------
phreeza
So I guess the question is, does he comment under a pseudonym? Does he have
any known ones?

~~~
jacquesm
Good for him HN does not have a real-names policy then.

------
mtreder
Why is it surprising? It's not a secret society. He is/was a hacker. I guess
he likes news... ;)

~~~
phreeza
It's not a secret society, but it does have the feeling of a community, at
least to me. A lot more surprising than saying pg is on facebook, for example.

